# First bird ever named Sif



## Sif (Jun 11, 2018)

I just recently (may 31st) bought my first bird and me being new and becuase it’s a bird who will be a companion I’m probably paranoid about things it’s been a little over a week Sif’s cage is in my room and sometimes when I walk into my room Sif will get very scared and puffed up sometimes even fly to the highest perch I feel like after a week I could at least enter my room but maybe not? Also Sif doesn’t touch any of the toys and barely makes noises he will sometimes chirp but only like 4 times then not again for another 2 days so I guess the questions I have are 
1. Is it okie that my bird is still freaking out so much just when walking into my room?
2. Is it normal that he hasn’t touched a single toy?
3. Is it normal that he still isn’t making noises much 
And finally 
4. When would could I maybe see Sif start acting normal making noises, not getting scared when I just walk into my room, not sitting on the food bowl perch for days and playing with toys 
I really just want Sif to at least be comfortable with the environment and start enjoying the toys and stuff
Last thing with sif just sitting in the same place every single day not making noises or playing maybe it’s depressed and I should buy another parakeet? Or am I being paranoid? Yes these maybe very simple and easy questions and I’m just being weird but I really don’t wanna mess anything up Sif will be a companion for years to come I would take care of it the best way possible and try to give it the best life


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to be spending time regularly and consistently with Sif. 
If he's left in a room all day alone with no stimulation then he's always going to be afraid.

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Are you playing music or the TV for him when you are not around?

To give Sif the opportunity to get to know and trust you, it would be best for you to sit next to his cage for 10-15 minutes 3 or 4 times a day just talking, singing or reading to him.

These things are important for your budgie's well-being.

Once Sif gets accustomed to you and his new environment, then you can , rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

Getting another budgie at this point in time is not advisable. You need to learn to care for Sif in the best manner possible and get to know his personality. In about 6 months, you can consider whether or not getting another budgie would be a good choice.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Sif is a beautiful little boy.

You've been given great advice to help him feel at home!

Be sure also to read through the links provided above by FaeryBee. You'll find all you need to know about budgies within! If you have any questions after reading though everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We hope to see you around the forums! :wave:


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

The above advice is spot on - I know the feeling of being quite anxious over your new bird, and it's ok. This is the best place to learn all you want to know. 

Keeping a bonding and taming journal here on the forums is also a good way to see the progress you've made and also get feedback from other members too. 

I hope we get to see more of your little Sif! :>


----------

